# International 674 paint colours



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

hi, Can anyone tell me the correct colour red to use on a International 674. If someone knows the actual paint codes that would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I found the codes below on the Red Power website in a post written by spudlove_dave.

IH Reds:

#50 Red (1937-Mid 1949): PPG 70019, DuPont 7410

IH 1102B Red (1949-1958):

IH 201 Red (1958-Early 1961):

2150 Red (Late 1961-Early 1980): PPG 71310

Gloss Red (Late 1980-Current): PPG 78009 

IH Whites:

901 White (??-1970): PPG 8665, MS 53A-3965

902 White: PPG 90592

935 White (1970) : PPG 91607


----------



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for that Big T.
John.


----------

